# MMORPG Guild Wars - Stuck on Connecting



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

Recently I've been having trouble connecting to a login server on Guild Wars, which I have never had problems with for about a year - Everything seemed to work fine until I ran an Anti-spyware scan with xoftspy, and now it just stays at the "Connecting.." screen until you press Cancel. I do connect through a router which I had no problems with before, and I have tried directly connecting my D-link modem (ADSL) to the computer, but also to no avail. I have tried the obvious (resetting router settings, disable and enable connection) Nothing has worked. Here is the Hijackthis log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:57:11 AM, on 7/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\FURYRI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.719\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.deviantart.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.deviantart.com
O2 - BHO: CvgraphObj Object - {12355F3E-90C3-41AA-8705-15969AF7F210} - C:\WINDOWS\vgraph.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbsrv.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe

Anything questionable there? Any ideas?

Thanks very much for your help, it's greatly appriciated.

WM


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

> Everything seemed to work fine until I ran an Anti-spyware scan with xoftspy


Try restoring what you did here with the backup in xoftspy
you may also try system restore may fix it.


----------



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

I tried restoring what I had taken off, to no avail.

Thanks for replying =)


----------



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

Also system restore was turned off, turned on now - Not sure why it wasn't being monitored before, this is a family computer - although I have administrator privileges.


----------



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

It didn't somehow get blocked by the firewall did it?


----------



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

Solved - Disabled NOD32 Virus Scanner and Reinstalled Game, Thanks for help again =)

Wm


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

Somewhat of the same issue here, I just purchased GW this evening and installation went smoothly. However once it starts downloading content after logging on it goes to about 47% and then stops. No software firewalls here, but my router does have one i beleive, no idea how to turn it off.


----------

